

Netflix is Down - suneel0101
http://netflix.com

======
davesims
Only down over browser for me. Wii and mobile streams fine.

------
rcfox
Do we really need to report when every site goes down?

~~~
hollerith
Especially sites like Netflix where it is probably healthy to go without
access to it for a night.

------
damm
It does appear to be still down, lovely.

